# Central GA Beagle Club



## Beagler282 (Sep 11, 2012)

Central GA Beagle club would like to invite everyone to its 2 day trial Sept. 21 & 22 in Hampton,GA at the same running grounds that Lakeview beagle club uses.This will be a AKC Deepsouth Qualifier trial.Males will run on friday and females on saturday.Need to try and be there by 7 am.Questions call Bobby 678-972-7979.


----------



## Tater Bug (Sep 12, 2012)

I plan on being there with little females. Like those judges. Better pin you ears back for that one.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 13, 2012)

I plan on running big and little females. Should be a big turnout. From what I hear there's a bunch dogs coming from FL also.


----------



## Tater Bug (Sep 14, 2012)

I know some speed is going to show. Them boys will let them run.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 19, 2012)

This is the address to the last house on the dirt road right before you come to the entrance to the running pen. 175 Thompson Creek Rd Hampton,GA.

Looking to have a good turnout this weekend.Hope to see some of you there.Lunch will be served both days.Boston butts,Brunswick stew and some other good trimmings.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wish I could make it, Ray!  These work and commuting arrangements have put a dampener on alot of my weekends.  Hope to meet up with you and guys sooner rather than later, God willing.  Hope ya'll have a good turn out and lots of good times!

-Garrett


----------



## MULE (Sep 19, 2012)

You should add this in the event section on dog hunting world


----------



## FrancoMo (Sep 21, 2012)

Any results from today ?


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Sep 21, 2012)

44 big 33 small running was great.Not sure who won think a chicken dog won little.


----------



## FrancoMo (Sep 22, 2012)

Heard they was 52 lil jips


----------



## FrancoMo (Sep 22, 2012)

77 females today. 52 little and 25 big. Shawn Prather won big and Scott Douglas won little. Dont know other places except Kyle Studdard got 4th


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 22, 2012)

After a LONG day of running the lil females and finishing up 10 minutes before it got dark in the finals the lil female in my avatar placed 3rd today in the 13'' class.Had a great time and got to meet alot of new folks.Them 2 judges let them dogs run today and the finals really poured the coals to it.


----------



## kybeagler86 (Sep 23, 2012)

What style of dog is this?


----------



## clc4153 (Sep 23, 2012)

Most of the dogs are a medium speed with good line control. The dogs that could straddle the line and keep it moving were the dogs that went to the winners pack.


----------



## FrancoMo (Sep 23, 2012)

Hows yur jip bred beagler282?


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 24, 2012)

She's a Branko bred hound.


----------



## joedog (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks to all that came to Central GA's first AKC trial and made it a huge success. Looking forward to doing it again.
Joe Hodges


----------



## Tater Bug (Sep 24, 2012)

It was good to meet you Ray. That was a heck of a turn out for the first trial Mr Joe. Those judges had their work cut out for them. You got your $20 worth! Good job by all envolved.


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Sep 25, 2012)

Tater Bug said:


> It was good to meet you Ray. That was a heck of a turn out for the first trial Mr Joe. Those judges had their work cut out for them. You got your $20 worth! Good job by all envolved.



You got that right that fella let em run i like him.Seems like some judges if the dog looks at em wrong they will pick em up not that fella  hes gonna get a good look before he yanks one


----------

